# The pussification of my Gym



## KelJu (Dec 24, 2005)

The thread title directs no disrespect towards women, because most of the women that workout at the gym I workout at would tell you the same thing that I am about to tell you.
I have been a member of Power House for 8 months, and I loved it. The gym had tons of equipment, with lots of free weights, and even the funny little machines that some people like to use. It had something for everybody, but the main crew of lifters were serious lifters, that didn't fuck around when it came to lifting heavy and lifting hard. I made firends with a lot of them, and I learned alot about technique and general advice from people who had lifted for years. 

I was so happy with Power House that I went on ahead and signed a 15 month contract and paid up front, because the shithead at the desk convinced me of how much cheaper it would be, and he was right about the price, BUT he didn't bother to tell me that Planet Fitness had just bought them out and were keeping it secret. Early December, I quit lifting for about 3 weeks to put all of my energies into studying for finals, with the intention of returning to the gym hard after finals were over. True to my promise to myself, I returned the day after my final exam to see that Power House had been converted into a Planet Fitness. I walked inside and looked in horror at what they had done to my beloved gym. The tile floor was covered in purple carpet, neon lights were put on top of all of the mirrors. All of the heavy equipment was gone, along with any dumbell above 40lbs. And the cherry on the cake; they put blue flashing lights on the ceiling that go off anytime somebody makes too much noise. The lights have this written under them:
"Lude - someone who grunts, drops weights, makes loud noises"
WTF!!! 
I had my Ipod playing tool so loud that I couldn't hear anyone, and in the middle of my first set this god damn light goes off with a loud fucking sirene, which completely fucked what concentration a person could possibly have working out under neon lights with purple carpet and bright green walls. Whoever made the noise that set the alarm off didn't bother my in the least, but the sirene sure as hell did. I asked one the the girls that worked there when it was Power House what the hell is going on in there, and she informs me that Planet Fitness did not want heavy lifters in there anymore, because it makes people that are out of shape feel uncomfortible. "Planet Fitness is about acceptence and making you feel good about yourself"! 
I remember being a fat wad of shit not too long ago, and I smile everytime I think about the progress I made over the last year, progress that would not have been had had I been half assing it. Planet Fitness bascilly does not want my kind in there. Well I don't want to be there either, but I work my ass off to pay for school, bills, car, and rent. So I am not just walking away after paying $400.00 for a 15 month membership.  

As soon as this change took place, all of the serious lifters went to other gyms, and here I am stuck with 13 months on my contract. I spoke to the manager and requested my contract to be terminated and to prorate my contract for the remaining months. He refused, so I explained that my contract was to Power House, and not to Planet Fitness, and that it is very poor business ethics to renew 15 month contracts when you know you are being bought out by someone. He would not do anything, so I am going to be a "lude". I am going to throw weights around like a god damn mad man, grunting and screaming and making every person in that gym fill uncomfortible, until they give me the money back on the unused months.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh my god, what has this world come to. 

I think drastic times calls for drastic measures, we need to start a gym liberation group.

Anyone with a catchy acronym?





> they put blue flashing lights on the ceiling that go off anytime somebody makes too much noise. The lights have this written under them:
> "Lude - someone who grunts, drops weights, makes loud noises"


That's just crazy.......


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I do not believe this story


----------



## KelJu (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I do not believe this story



Next time I go in I will take pictures and post them for you.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

I had my Ipod playing tool so loud that I couldn't hear anyone, and in the middle of my first set this god damn light goes off with a* loud fucking sirene*,


To have a piercing sirene would be a hazard to the members and open the door for law suits....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I do not believe this story


 
It does seem far fetched. 





			
				KelJu said:
			
		

> Next time I go in I will take pictures and post them for you.




You have to do this, just don't let them catch you.....while your at it go to the mens showers at take pictures just for the sake of science.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You have to do this, just don't let them catch you.....while your at it go to the mens showers at take pictures just for the sake of science.


I agree 100% we need shower picks


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2005)

I guess they also have sensors that detects the scent of protein  emitting from your burps.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I walked inside and looked in horror at what they had done to my beloved gym. The tile floor was covered in purple carpet, neon lights were put on top of all of the mirrors. All of the heavy equipment was gone, along with any dumbell above 40lbs. And the cherry on the cake; they put blue flashing lights on the ceiling that go off anytime somebody makes too much noise. The lights have this written under them:
> "Lude - someone who grunts, drops weights, makes loud noises"
> WTF!!!



That is like the fucking twilight zone.  I would go insane...




> He refused, so I explained that my contract was to Power House, and not to Planet Fitness, and that it is very poor business ethics to renew 15 month contracts when you know you are being bought out by someone. He would not do anything, so I am going to be a "lude". I am going to throw weights around like a god damn mad man, grunting and screaming and making every person in that gym fill uncomfortible, until they give me the money back on the unused months.



Good man.  I hope those sly fuckers don't get away with that.  As a membership salesperson myself, I would never ever get someone to signup for 15 months without informing them of something like that.  

In the meantime, I suggest getting some adjustable dumbbells that have olympic sized weight bars.  That way you can at least use some decent weighted dumbbells.  Set those fucking alarms off!  Haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I guess they also have sensors that detects the scent of protein  emitting from your burps.



Bahahahaha!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

If any of this were true...

I would sue powerhouse and planet fitness for the refund of my unused contract money...

Small claims court is perfect for this type of case
They usually cover $300-$5000 in case costs.
You can also sue for whatever court costs you develop
(Usually $60-$80 filing fee)

Don't even screw around, just find out who owns it
and sue them, once the courts are involved,
they usually fold pretty quickly


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2005)

Yea, I would file a lawsuit as well.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

that sucks...

brain fart: i go to a Planet Fitness but it's in no way associated with the chain. totally different entity, hard core, predominantly male, super cheap, mostly free weights. i don't understand how it's legal for the chain and my gym to have the same name. weird, that is all.


----------



## Tier (Dec 24, 2005)

"The Judgement Free Zone"

The tackiest fucking gym I've EVER SEEN, it's HORRIFIC.

http://www.planetfitness.com/addison/photos.asp?s=1023


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> "The Judgement Free Zone"
> 
> The tackiest fucking gym I've EVER SEEN, it's HORRIFIC.
> 
> http://www.planetfitness.com/addison/photos.asp?s=1023


that color scheme makes me want to stick something sharp in my eye. good grief...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

Tier said:
			
		

> "The Judgement Free Zone"
> 
> The tackiest fucking gym I've EVER SEEN, it's HORRIFIC.
> 
> http://www.planetfitness.com/addison/photos.asp?s=1023



Is that a whole fucking line of smith machines?  Just burn it.  Burn it now please.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 24, 2005)

Sue their assess off.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is that a whole fucking line of smith machines?  Just burn it.  Burn it now please.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

awesome, this could be the worst gym ever...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 24, 2005)

It does have a lot of real estate to move around in there though!!!

At least you don't have someone jabbing a cambered bar up your ass while you are trying to lift


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It does have a lot of real estate to move around in there though!!!
> 
> At least you don't have someone jabbing a cambered bar up your ass while you are trying to lift



I dunno.  There looks to be a lot of fucking queers in the gym.  Did you actually see it?  You pretty much have to be gay, or lack a penis, to workout there.  I guarantee you BBW has more balls than all those douche bags combined.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2005)

Next time I'm in AL, I'm going to find the place and see if they will give me a day pass.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2005)

wow.  Either file the lawsuit, or make the most damn noise you can in the gym.  That's insane.  

Then again, you're not hurting the pussification any by bringing the iPod


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 25, 2005)

did this happen to all powerhouse gyms or just yours?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 25, 2005)

> you're not hurting the pussification any by bringing the iPod


 Have you heard the music they play in gyms like that? Trust me, you need the ipod.


----------



## daver1 (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.planetfitness.com/fun.asp?s=1040


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 25, 2005)

GHEY!


----------



## silencer (Dec 25, 2005)

That has to be the worst gym I have ever heard of...I can't believe there is a demand for gyms like that, i mean ........I can understand it to a certain extent, but thank god that shit hasn't come across the atlantic to Europe...and if its here I sure as hell have never heard of anything quite as fucked up as that. I would so abuse that stupid siren.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 26, 2005)

You can't take this on the cheek, you OWE IT TO YOURSELF AS A MAN TO DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 26, 2005)

KelJu said:
			
		

> they put blue flashing lights on the ceiling that go off anytime somebody makes too much noise.


_That is awesome, they should put two in every room, so when the first one goes off the second complains with a even louder sound. _


----------



## KelJu (Dec 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is that a whole fucking line of smith machines?  Just burn it.  Burn it now please.



Yep, that picture sums it up. That is just how they changed my gym, but added even more fruitier stuff. I workout tomorrow, so I will grap some pictures for you guys.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 26, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> wow.  Either file the lawsuit, or make the most damn noise you can in the gym.  That's insane.
> 
> Then again, you're not hurting the pussification any by bringing the iPod



I bought the Ipod because even when the gym was Power house, they blasted 80's music such as the cure and depeche mode. 
I lift better with no music at all, but hard times call for hard measures.
Now the music is fucking even worse, consisting of top 100 pop hits and shit like that.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2005)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I bought the Ipod because even when the gym was Power house, *they blasted 80's music such as the cure and depeche mode. *
> I lift better with no music at all, but hard times call for hard measures.
> Now the music is fucking even worse, consisting of top 100 pop hits and shit like that.


Yo! That shit was the bomb back in the day.........there are times wen you find....la lalaa pain if you return it


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yo! That shit was the bomb back in the day.........there are times wen you find....la lalaa pain if you return it


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 26, 2005)

damn mayne that really sucks..i would make as much noise as u want and not care what they think...it's not like they are gonna kick u out..and if they did they would have to refund u for the remainder of ur contract


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2005)

KelJu said:
			
		

> So I am not just walking away after paying $400.00 for a 15 month membership.
> 
> As soon as this change took place, all of the serious lifters went to other gyms, and here I am stuck with 13 months on my contract. I spoke to the manager and requested my contract to be terminated and to prorate my contract for the remaining months. He refused, so I explained that my contract was to Power House, and not to Planet Fitness, and that it is very poor business ethics to renew 15 month contracts when you know you are being bought out by someone. He would not do anything, so I am going to be a "lude". I am going to throw weights around like a god damn mad man, grunting and screaming and making every person in that gym fill uncomfortible, until they give me the money back on the unused months.



I would sue.  They failed to tell you there would be drastic changes within your contract period.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey where the pictures at man?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 30, 2005)

Have you seen PF's famous candy jars filled with purple and traditional Tootsie Rolls®? We go through over 400,000 each month!

On Pizza Nights (the first Monday of every month) we go through 1500 pizzas. That's 38000 slices per year!

The second tuesday of every month we serve up free bagels to our club members! Come on by and get your own!

Only at PF!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 2, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey where the pictures at man?



I took pictures 3 days ago, but I lost the usb cable for my camera. As soon as I find the cable, I will upload them for you.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2006)

Pictures are up.
The pictures kinda suck but you can see the gay ass sirene and blue light on the wall above the stupid green neon lights. BTW, the sign says the following:
"Lunk - Someone who grunts, drops weights, or judges"
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4047/bluelight9sv.jpg


These are the colors that the entire gym is now painted in. I have got to get a membership to somewhere else. 
http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/1416/bathroom4bs.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Pictures are up.
> The pictures kinda suck but you can see the gay ass sirene and blue light on the wall above the stupid green neon lights. BTW, the sign says the following:
> "Lunk - Someone who grunts, drops weights, or judges"
> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4047/bluelight9sv.jpg
> ...


I feel so sorry for you. I'm against arson but in this case I'll look the other way.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 25, 2006)

God.....I've never seen a place like that before....the purple.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 25, 2006)

you can file a small claims suit pro se.  "pro se" means you file it yourself, you don't even need a lawyer.  Do it for the principal.  

get before the judge and talk about how when you signed the contract you talked with the sales dude about getting into power lifting, you wanted to bench 320 lbs, you liked to do a lot of heavy dumbell curls....etc.  They can't hold you to a contract if they aren't upholding their half of the bargain...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.planetfitness.com/fun.asp?s=1023 


OH MY GOSH. WHAT THE HELL KIND OF GYM IS THIS?!?! THEY HAND OUT PIZZA AND TOOTSIE ROLLS!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2006)

That's like giving out free cocktails at an AA meeting...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 26, 2006)

The world gym near my house recently changed to a PF about a year ago.  Same deal, pizza, bagles, although I haven't seen the tootsie rolls.  The alarm is not Lund alarm but Lunk alram and I've only seen it go off once.  Some guy was benching with big dumb bells and threw them down after his set.  The siren started going off and flashing.  They have also lowered their rates to something like 15 bucks a month so you have every fucking high school brat bullshitting and taking up benches.  They have recently taken all of the squat racks and put up a sign saying "absolutely no dead lifting" Wtf is that?  The place sucks but there are really no other options around my town besides Bailies...


----------



## Nate K (Jan 26, 2006)

*"absolutely no dead lifting"*  Holy shit.......I want to burn all of that shit down.....that is just wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2006)

"absolutely no dead lifting" That's the craziest shit I ever heard!


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 26, 2006)

that sounds soooo bad


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 1, 2006)

I think Planet Fitness is taking over Mobile.  Besides taking over the two Powerhouse gyms in town, they also just bought the World Gym near my house.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Feb 1, 2006)

If you have any sorta family member who doesn't live near a planet fitness, you can just get a peice of mail sent to there house with your name on it and say you moved there. They cannot hold you to the contract.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 1, 2006)

This gym is ghey.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2006)

to have a siren go off when u make any kind of loud noise, be it from grunting or dropping the weights to the ground, has to be one of the stupidest things I have ever seen or heard of in a gym


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2006)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> I think Planet Fitness is taking over Mobile.  Besides taking over the two Powerhouse gyms in town, they also just bought the World Gym near my house.



Yeah thats what some little peckerhead that works at PF told me. Did they pussify Worlds Gym too, because I was planning on working out there from now on. The purple/yellow color scheme is killing me, and I swear today they were playing that song from the 80's that went something like 
"I'm your venus...I'm your fire... bla bla". The god damn battery on my Ipod had died, and my soul along with it.


----------



## sdupdike (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, they're in the process of converting the World Gym right now to the same color scheme and everything as the other Planet Gay gyms.


----------



## Mindset26 (Feb 3, 2006)

Years ago I read that an experiment was done with the color pink regarding aggression levels. A number of agressive inmates at a prison ( i forget where),
had their cells painted over in bright pink. They were also made to wear pink
prison uniforms.
 Their aggression levels all dropped and
they all eventually became passive sissies.
Aside from the fact that it's an ugly color scheme, It would also probably 
have a bad psychological effect on your workouts. You would probably, eventually, not have any more needed aggression to attack the weights and get a good workout. Pretty rediculous.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Feb 3, 2006)

this is the best thread ive seen in a long time on this site


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2006)

I hope Gold's Gym stays sacred.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lol, Planet fitness seems like fitness for newbs. Sue em good.


----------



## burndoff (Feb 3, 2006)

hahahaha that is funny shit , agreed it seems alittle far fetched but funny as fuck and also agreed thats an ugly ass gym who ever painted that bitch should be shot !


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2006)

Mindset26 said:
			
		

> Years ago I read that an experiment was done with the color pink regarding aggression levels. A number of agressive inmates at a prison ( i forget where),
> had their cells painted over in bright pink. They were also made to wear pink
> prison uniforms.
> Their aggression levels all dropped and
> ...




I watched a special Tv about testosterone, and how your environment effects the natural production of it.
In the study they took a muscled up, shaft looking black man and a skinny, dorky looking white kid to do the experiment. the Doctors measured the subjects testosterone levels at the start of the study.
Bad ass black dude's testosterone level was about 700
Skinny little white kid's testosterone level was about 150

They made the dorky white kid left weights for a few hours, then put him into some cooler looking cloths(leather jacket type stuff), and finally had these hot ass girls flirt with him for a while. I think they eventually got naked for him.

In the other room, they made the bad ass black guy where these dorky looking overalls. Then they made him play patty cake with a 4 year old kid for like 4 hours. The room they were in also looked really girly.

Final outcome was in less than 6 hours the bad ass's testosterone level dropped from 700 to 400 naturally and the dork's testosterone level raised from 150 to about 350 naturally. I do not know how the doctors checked the testosterone levels or wether the numbers were skewed for the sake of good television, but the overall principle seemed logical.


----------



## Mindset26 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, it's funny. I spoke to a few guys who owned a couple fitness stores
and they told me that a few multigyms and weights they were trying to sell simply weren't. It seemed that the same gym systems 
were selling much better in only 
black, white, or yellow. Weight plates were selling better 
in black, silver, and grey, not green or red.
Apparently, purple, blue, red, orange, and green didn't have the same psychological pull that the main power colors had in selling merchandise.
I guess just like some music can psych you up for a workout or bring you 
down, colors can do the same.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2006)

Finally..........I can call Ballys a hardcore gym now.




That was interesting Mindset.
I think they are trying to appeal to the geek crowd with the money.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 5, 2006)

That is aweful. I was pissed a few weeks ago because the manager at Gold's Gym confronted me about dropping a 110 dumbell. Now, I'm just glad Gold's has 110 lb dumbells. I'm not familiar with Planet Fitness, but these psedo gyms seem to grow further apart from old school gyms by the day. There are likely many people who go/went to your gym who are making that same argument to the manager. If he lets you off, he has to let them off, so he will stick to his guns.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2006)

sdupdike said:
			
		

> Yep, they're in the process of converting the World Gym right now to the same color scheme and everything as the other Planet Gay gyms.



Tell me this isn't all World Gyms.... PLEASE...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm long past my year contract and am glad I'm month to month now.


----------



## squanto (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, this thread completely blew my mind. Any updates Kelju? Or are u still going to planet fitness hahahahhaha


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Pussification is a silly word.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2006)

squanto said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread completely blew my mind. Any updates Kelju? Or are u still going to planet fitness hahahahhaha




I contacted planet fitness's customer complaint department, yes they have one for obvious reasons, and told them about how pissed I was that they converted my gym without telling me. They were cool about it, and sent me a check in the mail for the remainder of my contract.


----------



## Splash Log (Jan 9, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

"NO deadlifting"

what the fuck!!!!?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

He swore and insulted her?

Dumb bitch.


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

To avoid grunting, I've now started expelling air through the other end while doing heavy lifts.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont care that one cant grunt, fart, burp, masturbate or sweat...No fucking deadlifts?????????? That one is just beyond me!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> YouTube Video



That is without a doubt the most stupid thing i have ever fucking heard.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> "NO deadlifting"
> 
> what the fuck!!!!?



Holy Shit.  That is the most pathetic fucking thing I've read in a while.

You can't deadlift?  What a joke of a fucking gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> I dont care that one cant grunt, fart, burp, masturbate or sweat...No fucking deadlifts?????????? That one is just beyond me!!!



If you can't deadlift, you shouldn't be able to squat or bench or do any of the exercises.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you can't deadlift, you shouldn't be able to squat or bench or do any of the exercises.


 
Doesnt matter anyways...If I cant deadlift, I cant pay no membership fee!!!


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> Doesnt matter anyways...If I cant deadlift, I cant pay no membership fee!!!


 
LOL @ your tagline "IM lesbo extrordinaire".  Nice.


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG! I have a Lesbian in my harem!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

goob said:


> LOL @ your tagline "IM lesbo extrordinaire". Nice.


 


IRM; have wife # 71


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> IRM; have *wives* # 71 & 72


 

Fixed


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

woohoo, dyke party!!!


----------



## IRM (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> woohoo, dyke party!!!









 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 






.


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2008)

I hate to bring this old thread back but the gym which I planned on joining is has now converted to a Planet Fitness....it's only 2 blocks away.....Bastards.


----------



## the other half (May 8, 2008)

you have my deepest regrets and sympathies. our gym is a worlds gym and their ten year lease of the name just ran out, so they say that now that they are plenty established they are  going to change it to a health and wellness center. "WTF"


----------



## vader (May 8, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> If any of this were true...
> 
> I would sue powerhouse and planet fitness for the refund of my unused contract money...
> 
> ...




do this for sure


----------



## Irons77 (May 8, 2008)

^^^ a little late they mailed him a check like two years ago


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 8, 2008)

hahah is that a chair made to look like a hand?

what a bunch of grabasses


----------



## CORUM (May 8, 2008)

workout at the house, you can workout naked if you want! but bullshit policy anyway


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2008)

So a Twenty4 Hour Fitness around here is thinking about butting this massive solar system on their building.....  Why?  They have so much potential energy going to waste right in the gym.  Put little generators on all of the peddle bikes, make the treadmill spin underfoot and put a small generator on it, all of the pulley type weights can be used to crank a little generator.  Hell even the free weights would work, have a hydraulic system rigged on the bar rack up rights and the bench.  When you sit down the bar rack automatically adjust up to where it should be, you do your sets and when you get off of the bench the weight on the rack pushes the uprights down powering a generator.  I'm sure there could be a thousand other ways to use human energy while exercising to produce power....


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I hate to bring this old thread back but the gym which I planned on joining is has now converted to a Planet Fitness....it's only 2 blocks away.....Bastards.



I'm so sorry mino. It won't be soon after the take-over that they will get the pegs in half on all of the machines so you cant' fit but 1 45 plate on each side.


----------



## lnvanry (May 9, 2008)

I will NEVER join planet fitness...ever.

I am is shock that there is freakin siren....It's almost laughable.

wow, I'm actually thankful for the necro post so I could see this


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I'm so sorry mino. It won't be soon after the take-over that they will get the pegs in half on all of the machines so you cant' fit but 1 45 plate on each side.


Your kidding me.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Your kidding me.



I wish I were. They cut the pegs off so you can't fit any decent weight on most of the machines when I was there.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

I'm surprised that they don't do an upper amr check when you enter.  "No one over 14" allowed!"

God, I really fucking hate people like that.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

Wait a minute, 

Planet Fitness has a horn?

Oh... my... god.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 9, 2008)

hahahah holy shit Kelju, that is terrible!

does the owner look like this?









> White Goodman: At Globo Gym we understand that "ugliness" and "fatness" are genetic disorders, much like baldness or necrophilia, and it's only your fault if you don't hate yourself enough to do something about it.


----------



## KelJu (May 10, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> hahahah holy shit Kelju, that is terrible!
> 
> does the owner look like this?



Globo Gym is so much harder than Planet Fitness.


----------

